# My haunt for this year.....



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

....im going going to have a pirate themed one 

I'm getting my mates band battlehearts keyboardist to knock me up some eerie pirate music for it.

but, I also have a question for everyone here.

If you have anything piratey you are willing to donate to me (loot etc) please do say, by either PMing me, or emailign me at [email protected]

thankyou folks


----------

